# Problem with bluetooth



## garcente (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi:
I have recently installed freeBSD on my laptop and I am trying to send and receive files from the PC to the laptop; on the PC I have installed LinuxMInt. I have no problem sending files from the laptop to the PC, but when I try to do the reverse the PC says "Unable to find service record"; It seems to me that what is wrong is that the laptop does not have permissions to receive files.
My question is: How can I give permissions in FreeBSD so that the bluetooth device can write files to the system?
Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2020)

garcente said:


> I have recently installed freeBSD on my laptop and I am trying to send and receive files from the PC to the laptop; on the PC I have installed LinuxMInt.


Why don't you simply use the network? That's much, much faster and much, much easier to use.


----------



## garcente (Nov 16, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Why don't you simply use the network? That's much, much faster and much, much easier to use.


You mean rfcomm_pppd?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2020)

No, I mean ethernet or wifi.


----------

